# Importing a car from the uk?



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone considered this?

4x4 are so cheap in the UK due to the tax situation.

what are the costs involved in shipping one over? Since we need a container anyway, it may not cost huge extra $$ to bring.

How complicated is the paperwork? and are any taxes payable in Dubai?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend importing a 4x4 over from the UK.

I was involved in the sales of 4x4's to Iraq and Afghanistan, we tended to use vehicles that were to the specs required for the extreme temperatures of the Middle East/Asia regions. Vehicles from Europe tend to suffer as they're not equipped in the same way and therefore have a shorter life span. The A/C units of European vehicles tend to be smaller and cannot cope with extreme heat.

You also have to consider the implications of RHD vehicles, driving could prove very difficult and dangerous!

As for import costs, I couldn't tell you what they would be from the UK. But I know Dubai Customs can be a pain in the a$$ with imports!!!

HTH


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

thanks - i'll un-consider that one then!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> thanks - i'll un-consider that one then!


You're welcome, sorry I couldn't have given you a positive response but would rather give the truth than you go through the painful importation of a vehicle that would be lucky to survive the desert heat!

If you still want to purchase a 4x4, there are great deals to be had in Dubai. I found prices very competative. However, I do have a contact in the UK that I used when purchasing 4x4's for the Middle East (they obtain vehicles built for the ME market therefore the specs will meet the arduous demands of this region), let me know if you want their details.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

As far as I am aware, RHD vehicles are illegal in the UAE, so on top of the shipping costs you would also have to factor in the conversion to LHD


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

ok. i give in already


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Awwwwww Sorry we couldn't have given you better news, Great.


----------

